# Community tank contest!



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

this contest is not supported by bettafish.com but was started with the permission of Dramaqueen 


this contest has two catagories which are planted and non planted you can post up to three pictures of each tank you can enter as many tanks as you want but the tank must contain a betta/s if you have any additional questions just PM me or post your question here


here is an example of what an entry should look
user name: insert here 
catagory: planted
tank size: 25 gallons 
in habitants: 1 betta fish
8 pygmy cories
8 neon tetras 
10 red cherry shrimp

pictures go here 

if I feel that your tank is poorly stocked or over stocked I may PM you and give you a suggestion about how to better your tank 


this contest will end on april 7th at 12:00 


START POSTING


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm looking for two judges if anyone wants to help!! also if anyone would like to donate a prize they can.. 

who wants to be the first one to enter??


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Username: LebronTheBetta
Category: Non-Planted
Tank Size: 20G
Inhabitants: 7 Female Betta Fish - 4 Albino Corydoras - 1 Mystery Snail


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks for your entry!!! I really like your albino cories!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you.  I hope they'll mate. lol


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

does anybody else wanna enter? sororities are allowed too..


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not sure if my tank can be considered planted? I have a lot of floating and anchored hornwort and one planted plant in the corner which isn't doing too well. Should I call it non-planted?

also, what's the prize :mrgreen:

I'll enter on Monday, this tank is at the office. It is mine and I set it up there.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

ok you can enter in planted if you want and as of right now I don't have a prize but maybe I can draw a picture for the winner or maybe I can find somebody to donate a drawing...


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I should have a new tank by April 7th so I will enter when that happens.  My current set-up is way too much of a mess to make a worthwhile entry at the moment.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

ok I have decided to extend the contest til april 14th since there haven't been very many entries


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

You wanna extend to June?  I won't have the funds to have it set up (besides slowly adding plants ) until June, when it should be finished XD


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad you extended - gives me a chance to get it right.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

okey-dokey here's my big work tank!

user name: Registereduser
category: planted or non, your choice
tank size: 29 gallons
inhabitants: 
STUMPY the doubletail betta
13 tetras
BRUCE the plecostomus
2 julii corys
1 nerite snail 
one cory died so I'm planning to get a few more soon.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

user name: laoshun
category: planted
tank size: 10 gallon
inhabitants: 
20 red cherry shrimp (they reproduce)
5 neon tetra
1 honey dwarf gourami
2 guppies
4 pygmy corydora

I'm heavily overstocked but I know what I am doing and understand the consequences.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

laoshun said:


> user name: laoshun
> category: planted
> tank size: 10 gallon
> inhabitants:
> ...


do you like your gourami because I'm thinking of getting one in a few months?


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

^beautiful fish, it has a possibility of getting Territorial but it is also shy in nature (weird eh?)


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

sorry i forgot why i didn't enter before hahaa, this one doesn't have a betta in it take me out of the contest hhaaha xD


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

hey guys i cant enter currently cause my 10gal is still cycling(fishless cycle) but how many neon tetras can i put in with my 1 VT betta in a 10gal? i was thinking 5 but could i do 7?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't think my tank would be considered community... I have two bettas in a divided tank, and I'll be getting some shrimp and snails soon... Should I still enter?


----------



## Jcube (Mar 29, 2013)

*^^*

user name: Jcube
catagory: planted (Java fern, hornwort, lucky bamboo, anubias nana, duck weed and marimo ball)
tank size: 5 gal 
in habitants: 1 betta fish and 3 ghost shrimp


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> I don't think my tank would be considered community... I have two bettas in a divided tank, and I'll be getting some shrimp and snails soon... Should I still enter?


yes you can enter as long as the tank has some sort of living thing (not plants) besides a betta!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Username: bettacrazygirl86
Category: Planted
Tank Size: 10 gallons
Inhabitants: 1 male veiltail betta, 1 female plakat betta, 2 zebra nerite snails, and (not-yet-bought-due-to-LFS-being-sold-out) 12 ghost shrimp. Also have Water Wisteria, Corkscrew Val, Moneywort, Mondo Grass and soon, Java Fern and Anubius Nana.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

user name: Viva
category: planted
tank size: 10 gallons 

*inhabitants: 
*1 HMDT male betta fish
4 bronze/green corydoras
3 assassin snails 
3 Amano shrimp

I tried to get a pic of all the critters. The first pic is the whole tank. The second pic is my betta with 2 shrimp. The 3rd is a bronze cory with an assassin snail on the right.

















Oh I just realized I'm 2 days late =p


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I've decided to extend th contest til the end of the month!!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Okay, awesome!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Username - XxxXnoodleXxxX
Category - Planted? I dunno none of the plants are real. 
Tank size - 5 gallon
Inhabitants - 1 Betta (Rose of Sharon Cassidy)


















The cross isn't a decoration... My poor little Cass is sick right now...


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

I would enter my sorority... but it isnt really set up yep. close though.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ugh! I have a community, but it doesn't have a betta. I would love to enter, but for now I just have to wish all of the contestants luck!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Username: lilnaugrim
Category: planted
Tank size: 33 Gallons
Inhabitants:7 Female Bettas, 7 Neon Tetras, 6 Dwarf Corydoras, 1 Bristlenose Pleco, 6 Yellow Rabbit Snails


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Mashiro
Planted
10 Gallons
Inhabitants: 1 Halfmoon Betta, 
2 Ghost shrimp, 
1 Nerite snail



















Had to have proof of betta, heh.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

I would love to join the contest, but the rest of my tank is "waiting for stock to arrive".....


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

No problem Nibblez there is always a lot of contests going on here I am sure there will be some you can get in on soon.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Can I re-enter my updated tank?

I've added quite a few things in there since last post.


----------

